# Halo's Cortana



## Curt Chiarelli (Nov 13, 2007)

For those of you who are into the video game, _Halo_, this might be of some interest to you:

HALO Cortana Action Figure Original Artist Proofs - (eBay item 130173331668 end time Nov-15-07 00:03:09 PST)


----------

